# A Very Costly Saugeye



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

"So was it worth it? The fish?" The young male nurse asked when I showed him a picture of the Saugeye. "Absolutely not," I said. And with that, I gathered up my things, collected my wife, and walked out of the emergency room on Friday at two o'clock in the morning, psychologically rattled from all the needles, blood-draws, drip-bags, blood-tests, etc. I had visited the urgent-care earlier that evening but didn't totally trust that the CNP (i.e. pretend doctor) knew what the hell she was talking about. I wanted a more thorough examination, and I sure as hell got one.

I would return to the ER two more times over the next few days, first for a recommended follow-up and second, today, because of a bloody discharge from my wound. Cellulitis, I've learned, must be monitored closely because it can either kill you or lead to serious complications. So, yeah, I'm just a little on edge.

The tab thus far: One trip to the urgent care, three ER visits, one cancelled smallmouth trip to Erie, and one postponed job interview. Hopefully that's it, but based on the way the past few days have gone...

What happened: On Monday, out with a fellow OGFer, I waded carelessly through a riffle in a deeper, faster flow than I have seen all summer to get a better angle on some slack water. Making haste across the channel, I collided with a boulder - a rock I know so well I should name it - lost my balance and fell face-first into the flow, cracking open my shin on said boulder in the process. 

This same thing happened to me two years ago, without ill-effect, so I kept on fishing the rest of the day without a care in the world, although I did manage to stay out of the water because of the open wounds on my leg, which I had allowed to thoroughly bleed out. Better to be cautious, I thought. But as I would soon learn, letting it bleed was not quite enough. 

Toward the end of our wade, I finally managed to hook and land a nineteen-inch saugeye on a 2.75" Slim's bait Joshy. It was the first and last fish of the day, and not the species I was targeting, but I was certainly happy with the catch and that I didn't get skunked.

The following morning, my leg hurt so badly that I couldn't even get out of bed, and, on Wednesday, I ran a fever and woke up in soaked sheets. My body ached all over. Below the knee, my leg glowed bright red and was hot to the touch. 

My wife urged me a couple times that I should/perhaps/maybe/possibly get it checked out, but I figured my symptoms were simply the result of coming down so hard on my leg, a mega-bruise, if you will. 

Thankfully, a social call from my brother on Thursday afternoon snapped me out of my stupor. When I told him what happened and that I was still feeling sick, he told me that it sounded like cellulitis and that I should get my ass to the doctor pronto. 

Sigh. I had planned on carrying a First Aid kit with me on wades after this, but I have no idea if a couple alcohol swabs would have prevented this mess. What I should have done, and will do next time something like this happens, is stop fishing and seek medical attention. What really sucks about this situation (the biggest cost of all, as it were) is that I can't be out there taking advantage of the early fall smallmouth bite, so it's crappy end to what was, otherwise, a great season.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow!!!! What a BUMMER! I hope it all works out for ya. Live and learn. DAMN FISH!!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> "So was it worth it? The fish?" The young male nurse asked when I showed him a picture of the Saugeye. "Absolutely not," I said. And with that, I gathered up my things, collected my wife, and walked out of the emergency room on Friday at two o'clock in the morning, psychologically rattled from all the needles, blood-draws, drip-bags, blood-tests, etc. I had visited the urgent-care earlier that evening but didn't totally trust that the CNP (i.e. pretend doctor) knew what the hell she was talking about. I wanted a more thorough examination, and I sure as hell got one.
> 
> I would return to the ER two more times over the next few days, first for a recommended follow-up and second, today, because of a bloody discharge from my wound. Cellulitis, I've learned, must be monitored closely because it can either kill you or lead to serious complications. So, yeah, I'm just a little on edge.
> 
> ...


Good night!!!

I surely hate that that happened to you but I sure learned something about Cellulitis.

Thanks for posting.

Also, the Drs. love to draw on ya where the red ends to see if the infection spreads don't they? Learned that when I was bitten by a brown recluse spider.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Man that sucks.... Did they say if you had treated it with hydrogen peroxide or alcohol would it have eliminated the trip to ER?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Man that sucks.... Did they say if you had treated it with hydrogen peroxide or alcohol would it have eliminated the trip to ER?


I didn't ask, but I should have. I was only able to clean with alcohol and peroxide when I got home, six hours later. Gonna keep that stuff with me going forward. Here's what it looked like before all hell broke loose.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Deazl, sorry to hear that! I've known several people who've had cellulitis and know how painful it is! I doubt the alcohol swabs would've much help, but a fifth would have done wonders! Lol! I hope you won't have to suffer too long and that your recovery will be swift! Take care!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey man that is a bummer. Glad you did finally see a doc! Hope u heel well and fast!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

You'll be up and at em in no time bro ! Glad you got checked. Some folks are just so stubborn that they won't go when it really is necessary (like me usually lol) Buy your brother a pizza !


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Dude that's crazy, glad ur finally on the improving end of this. Like fastwater said it's good to be aware of this it's certainly something that could happen to any of us river beaters, thanks for posting


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What? The season is over? Huh? Well if your a Browns fan its over, but not fishin .. It's just started. Curious as if you were wearing Waders.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> What? The season is over? Huh? Well if your a Browns fan its over, but not fishin .. It's just started. Curious as if you were wearing Waders.


Well, bass catching season in my local flow will mostly be over by the time I'm healed-up enough to get back out there. Can't take any chances exposing my leg to creek water until those three puncture wounds are healed-up. And I suck at targeting eyes; need some on-the-water tutorials, I guess.

No waders; water was warm.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I fell on the rocks at the reservoir a couple years ago and got the same thing. Blood picks up the bactearia and it is in your system. No wiping will stop the spread. Major antibiodics is the only thing that will stop it. I was in the hospital 3 days. The Morphine was the only thing that controlled the pain. They also told me once you get it, it is easier to get again. Yep got it about a year later on a scrape on my hand.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope you heal fast


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope ya feel better , that ain't nothing to mess with. Scary what ya can pick up and how fast a infection can advance


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I somehow got an infected Bursa sack in my knee two years ago. The Dr. I was going to never prescribed antibiotics and jut had me come in every two weeks to drain it for 3 months, when that didn't work it was surgery to remove the infected bursa sac, again no antibiotics prescribed and again the knee would swell up. Then one day he was draining it and it was all blood and puss, not the typical clear\yellow fluid he would drain. I said "WTF MAN that's not right" he said I was fine and come back if it swells up again.

Two weeks later I went to the ER instead of that quack, I spent a week in the hospital after two surgeries on my leg to remove the infection that went from my ankle to my thigh. 2 months in a straight leg brace and 3 more months on intravenous antibiotics and I was cured.

So even though you got to it a tad late you still got to it way earlier than I did. Infections are nothing to be trifle with. I keep tubes of triple antibiotic cream around and slather that stuff on even the minor of scratches like it's going out of style.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow that is crazy - I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## KayakBob (Jun 22, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> "So was it worth it? The fish?" The young male nurse asked when I showed him a picture of the Saugeye. "Absolutely not," I said. And with that, I gathered up my things, collected my wife, and walked out of the emergency room on Friday at two o'clock in the morning, psychologically rattled from all the needles, blood-draws, drip-bags, blood-tests, etc. I had visited the urgent-care earlier that evening but didn't totally trust that the CNP (i.e. pretend doctor) knew what the hell she was talking about. I wanted a more thorough examination, and I sure as hell got one.
> 
> I would return to the ER two more times over the next few days, first for a recommended follow-up and second, today, because of a bloody discharge from my wound. Cellulitis, I've learned, must be monitored closely because it can either kill you or lead to serious complications. So, yeah, I'm just a little on edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## KayakBob (Jun 22, 2009)

What a story, feel better soon!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> No waders; water was warm.


Yea.... Maybe protection is just not for the ehh ahh.. Todays waders are light and thin and still keep the sensation.....


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

OrangeMilk said:


> I somehow got an infected Bursa sack in my knee two years ago. The Dr. I was going to never prescribed antibiotics and jut had me come in every two weeks to drain it for 3 months, when that didn't work it was surgery to remove the infected bursa sac, again no antibiotics prescribed and again the knee would swell up. Then one day he was draining it and it was all blood and puss, not the typical clear\yellow fluid he would drain. I said "WTF MAN that's not right" he said I was fine and come back if it swells up again.
> 
> Two weeks later I went to the ER instead of that quack, I spent a week in the hospital after two surgeries on my leg to remove the infection that went from my ankle to my thigh. 2 months in a straight leg brace and 3 more months on intravenous antibiotics and I was cured.
> 
> So even though you got to it a tad late you still got to it way earlier than I did. Infections are nothing to be trifle with. I keep tubes of triple antibiotic cream around and slather that stuff on even the minor of scratches like it's going out of style.


That's nuts!!! He shouldn't even be practicing medicine!!! I understand there's a concern over over-prescribing antibiotics, but that sounds like a case in which it was truly warranted. Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ress said:


> I fell on the rocks at the reservoir a couple years ago and got the same thing. Blood picks up the bactearia and it is in your system. No wiping will stop the spread. Major antibiodics is the only thing that will stop it. I was in the hospital 3 days. The Morphine was the only thing that controlled the pain. They also told me once you get it, it is easier to get again. Yep got it about a year later on a scrape on my hand.


I had the option of being admitted, but I chose home care instead. I'll keep it in mind that it's easier to get a second time.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I tore both my shins up on a "cabrewing" trip earlier this year. Of course at the time I thought nothing of it, but infection from creek water should probably be expected. Perhaps my BAC was enough to kill the infection from the inside. 

My wife had cellulitis before... that stuff is no joke. 

Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Dang bro...sorry this happened, but I had no idea of things like this...perhaps in abstract, but this will put me on higher guard.

Get better soon!


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow-definitely a word to the wise-I slipped and cut my knee open on a rock a couple of weeks ago and did the same thing you did-nothing-I think I'll start bringing a first aid kit also.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad to hear your on the mend Deaz, you should write a book! Over the years you have experienced a lot of hmm interesting situations, and your a great writer!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

A friend of mine had a hip replacement and then cellultis, a month later he came down with a staph infection. He still has problems three years later. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

kayakmac said:


> Glad to hear your on the mend Deaz, you should write a book! Over the years you have experienced a lot of hmm interesting situations, and your a great writer!


Thanks man. I struggled to make this one funny; I just couldn't do it. I could probably revisit it in a couple weeks and find spots to inject some humor (for the book, lol) but right now I'm both generally pissed that I can't fish and pissed at myself that it happened in the first place.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow. I dealt with the same thing labor day weekend. Coming home from Cleveland came down with a 103.5 fever. Thought it was flu. Next day leg turned red and started burning. Back out fishing, but it took a lot out of me. You're the third person I've heard having it since. Crazy. Hope you get back out soon.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I bet Deazl's in the water with a compression wrap around his shin by tomorrow evening! I wouldn't put that past him anyway.

Hope you feel better brother!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hope you are at least getting around. I sent you a PM inviting you to do a kicked back trolling trip at Alum.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn, dude. I mean....damn! You've had more "adventures" in a couple years than I've ever even imagined in my 20+ years of kicking around streams.
Get better soon!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Hey, if the flesh starts to necrotize around the wound, just go back to wet wading again. The minnies will smell it and come to nibble off the bad flesh. That's what the British did when the Japs were working them to death building the Burma Railroad in WWII. Sterile maggots will work also, but who wants to sterilize all those maggots?


Both good suggestions. How would one sterilize a maggot? Wipe them down one at a time with a tiny alcohol swab? One...two...wait, killed that one...two...three...sh*t!...three...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Deazl666 said:


> Both good suggestions. How would one sterilize a maggot? Wipe them down one at a time with a tiny alcohol swab? One...two...wait, killed that one...two...three...sh*t!...three...


life is lot off suprises.
do not blame yourself for that.it could happen anywhere.you could not prevent that,everybody know what he should dun after it happen.
focus on future and get beter.fishing is your terapy.
few month's back I was thinking life coud not be any beter,i was thinking the night bite for eyes is coming.
next day I had to go for check up,the doctor told me I need special test.after test they call me,and told me I have to see doctor next day.he told me I have cancer,bad news,they can cut that out,good news.
now I am cut up 6 holes in bely,everyhing is getting beter,i am looking to get beter and go fishing.
do not wait till you ritier injoy your life now.
now we are on injured list.
get well soon.

snag


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> life is lot off suprises.
> do not blame yourself for that.it could happen anywhere.you could not prevent that,everybody know what he should dun after it happen.
> focus on future and get beter.fishing is your terapy.
> few month's back I was thinking life coud not be any beter,i was thinking the night bite for eyes is coming.
> ...


That puts things in perspective for me. Glad to hear you're doing okay.


----------



## quagger (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope you recover soon. I got tired of falling so I purchased wading boots that are studded and haven't fallen in years. I don't even pay much attention to the slim on the rocks you just don't slip with Studded soles. Would be a great Christmas present from your family


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Update: I finished my round of antibiotics but broke out in a body-wide rash last week, which sent me back to Urgent Care on Wednesday. They were concerned the rash was lingering infection so they gave me a shot of antibiotics in the hip. Two hours after the shot I got the runs, which I'm still dealing with. I saw a doctor on Saturday who said it's probably a side-effect from all the antibiotics I've been taking. Apparently antibiotic-related runs can last awhile until you get the good bacteria built back into your gut. At any rate, I haven't been back out to fish yet- just not mentally up to it, or much of anything for that matter. I have three "second" interviews this week and early next, so I gotta get it together for those.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Eat lots of yougurt or get some keifer milk.. They have probiotics that help your body when taking antibiotics... Its helped me in the past. Best of luck to you on interveiew and hope you get back to fishing soon


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kefir? Bah. Just kidding... wont hurt. Has not proven to be effective though. However, I do take Probiotics once a day. have not been on them for more than two weeks. Nothing remarkable has changed... Though I have noticed an increase in Flatulence.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

That sucks, I went kayak fishing Oct 7th for the whole night by myself an hour away from home. Made it back home by 5 in the morning, and got up at 930am. Only to have a stroke 15 minutes later, and I'm 33. Then because of the stroke I got scheduled for open heart surgery on the 12th. Ended up fishing again on the 16th, no open heart obviously.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

winguy7 said:


> That sucks, I went kayak fishing Oct 7th for the whole night by myself an hour away from home. Made it back home by 5 in the morning, and got up at 930am. Only to have a stroke 15 minutes later, and I'm 33. Then because of the stroke I got scheduled for open heart surgery on the 12th. Ended up fishing again on the 16th, no open heart obviously.


Now I feel like a wuss!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

When I worked with Broodmares and Foals, the foals would get sick and take some pretty strong antibiotics. They use to get the runs like you wouldnt believe. We were instructed to give them copious amounts of Kaopectate..


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I wish the best for you and all the others that are going through similar situations. I have been told that taking antibiotics too often reduces it's effectiveness when something as little as a scrape or (puncture) which is the worst wound to have, can take a terrible toll on anyone. I wish you and everyone a speedy recovery,


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Final bill (after our so-called insurance): $3,000. Which includes two ER visits and two follow-ups. The second visit regarded a potential life-threatening infection that can result from broad-spectrum antibiotics, called c-diff. I had symptoms but not the infection.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice. Wow. Not had to deal too much with medical bills. When I do or did, they were pretty lenient on the pay schedule. I just kept saying "no" till we reached a payment I could comfortably make. Important thing is that your healthy again.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

glad youre ok man... but explain to me how you had the symptoms of c diff, without having the actual infection ?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

9Left said:


> glad youre ok man... but explain to me how you had the symptoms of c diff, without having the actual infection ?


Poops, stomach pain, but I didn't have a fever. I shouldn't have read the Rx sheet on clindimycin.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a firm believer that anyone who is on a course of antibiotics should take a good over the counter probiotic for at least a month to keep your good bacteria up and your system in order.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry about the incident, that's gotta suck. Honestly.... If you have never considered writing.... you should. I always enjoy reading your posts.
Al


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> Final bill (after our so-called insurance): $3,000. Which includes two ER visits and two follow-ups. The second visit regarded a potential life-threatening infection that can result from broad-spectrum antibiotics, called c-diff. I had symptoms but not the infection.


 I feel ya on that one. Mine are totaling $7,000, so far. I have a max out of pocket plan of 4,000, but all they have to do is put NOT COVERED, OR NOT MEDICALY NECESARY, and boom guess who gets the Bill. Also since the first hospital couldn't find the source of the blood clot, its now Cleveland clinic time. Plus the New Year is coming soooooo, the deductible gets to row back around. But hey, everyone can get 5 bucks a month, while I'm out fishing.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

DANG! That's a ruff way to go bub! I know you're feeling better but getting back to normal is going to take a while for you since your river is vacant until tourist season next year! LOL, LMK when you're ready to chase toothy ones with me and we can fail miserably together!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> DANG! That's a ruff way to go bub! I know you're feeling better but getting back to normal is going to take a while for you since your river is vacant until tourist season next year! LOL, LMK when you're ready to chase toothy ones with me and we can fail miserably together!


I'm off Sunday!!!


----------

